
Ask HN: What is the best tech/learning podcast you can recommend? - samstave
Either for passive or active listening where passive is just informative and active is something that I should focus on trying stuff&#x2F;doing stuff while listening that they are teaching me.<p>I feel like I need to learn more, and would like to know what you love to learn from.<p>Thanks
======
goldenbeet
the Tim Ferris Show is one that I just found that I really enjoy. Its
basically Tim interviewing people who are experts/high achieving in their
field to gain domain knowledge but also knowledge on practices/habits/mindsets
of successful people.

I suggest checking out "#244 The Quiet Master of Cryptocurrency - Nick Szabo"
first if you're particularly interested in tech.

